# Basswood-carolinian variation



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

I have found many sellers of Basswood, but I live in Florida, south of Orlando in Zone 9. Everything I have read states that the tilia americana won't grow here unless it is the carolinian variation and I have not seen any of that for sale. Does anyone know where to get this variety? Secondly, does the evodia grow in Zone 9?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

What you are looking for is Carolina Basswood (Tilia americana var. caroliniana). It's very doubtful you will find it in a nursery. Try to find one already growing in your area and collect some seed. We have them here in NC, but I doubt ones from here would do well in your climate. You need to find what is called an 'ecotype' from your region.

UFL says Evodia will grow in Gainesville. Give it a try.


----------



## alexcc1 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been looking for the same variety for quite a while. If you find any please let me know!

As for the Evodia, do an advanced search for Odfrank. He had a bunch of Evodia seedlings and seeds, real cheap as I recall.


----------

